# Sig or CZ?



## goinginforguns (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in a quandry over which new CC gun to pick up. What are the opinions for a 9mm between the Sig 239 and the CZ RAMI? I know there's a difference in price, but I'm more interested in operation and comfort in both carrying and firing. An additional concern might also be the availability of a GOOD, RELIABLE, 22 conversion for either of them to help hold down the cost of practice.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They are both fine pistols.

I have one of the early model RAMI's that had to go back to the factory because of feed and eject problems. Supposedly, CZ has rectified those problems in later models. It is the most accurate 3" pistol, and the easiest to shoot well, of any I have tried, although I have not had my hands on the P-239. I can very easily put an entire 14 round magazine onto a paper plate at 25 yards with my RAMI, and I cannot do that with all of my 4" guns.

On the other hand, I have no personal knowledge of anyone having to send any Sig back to the factory, and they are also known for their accuracy.

EDIT: About the conversion kit - I don't know if the CZ Kadet kit is supposed to work on the RAMI. I stuck the one I have for my CZ-75B on it, for grins, and it seemed to fit fairly well, but of course the magazine sticks out of the bottom pretty far, but I'm afraid to try to shoot it without knowing for sure if it's OK.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I cannot comment on the CZ Rami byond what I have read which is that chambered in 9mm all of their models are highly regarded. Holding the Rami it seems to be very ergonomic and user friendly to my hand. I have had a P239 before and consider it a good reliable choice and of reasonable size for cc. It is nice and flat which is good for iwb carry but some consider it less than size efficient given it's capacity versus size ratio when compared to others. It is about the same size (height and width) as a glock 19 with almost half the capacity but that is how it goes with single stacks. Looking at it from the perspective of what it is rather than what it isn't it is a good reasonable choice. If possible I would recommend shooting one to see if you like it before you buy. Keeping an eye out for used 239's in good condition might narrow the pricing gap between the two choices for you.


----------



## robert56 (Sep 12, 2009)

*man buy both*

I can say anthing bad about neither one, hell buy both if ya have deep pockets.:smt033


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I just sold My Rami P to buy a 239. I simply love the Sig. Though the Sig is quite a bit bigger than the Rami I decided the 239 offered to much to pass up (and its chambered in .357 sig a cal the Rami doesn't come in). I like the decocker night sights and over all feel of the Sig, IMO it has a much better feel to it then the Rami. Either gun is a good choice, it was a little easier to carry the Rami so if things like weight, height and length make a big difference to you I would suggest the Rami. Good luck with your decision I don't think you will be disappointed with either gun.


----------



## goinginforguns (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, I'll probably end up with both, however, I finally got a chance to handle both the CZ P-07 (similar, I hope to the P-01) and the P-239 and although the Sig is a very very nice weapon, the CZ just fits my hand like a glove. I'm not sure I've ever handled a weapon that felt so natural immediately after picking it up. Seems that for me, at least, the P-01 with CT grips and probably Trijicon night sights may be the way to go, initially. Plus the Kadet .22LR conversion so I can blast away to my heart's content without killing my ammo budget too badly.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Either is a quality weapon in my opinion. Whatever feels better I guess. As to the 22 conversion thing I just don't like those things. a good 22 pistol is just too affordable to me to want to convert any of my bigger weapons and I don't see the benefit of shooting a weapon I'm used to using in a larger caliber.


----------

